

A Girl’s Nude Photo, and Altered Lives: 8th graders charged with felony - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/27/us/27sexting.html?src=un&feedurl=http://json8.nytimes.com/pages/national/index.jsonp&pagewanted=all

======
bloggergirl
You can't sext if you don't have access to a cell phone. Remind me why we
think kids need cell phones, computers in their rooms, access to their
parents' cash, relaxed curfews, no chores, better clothes than we ever had...
And why, even with all the evidence, parents come off as surprised to hear
their kids --- the ones they almost never talk with and are inexplicably
afraid of --- are sexting.

